# Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Figkregh (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

[X] Aber sicher

Das Spiel hatte damals eine einzigartige Atmosphäre und mit der Minenkolonie unter der magischen Kuppel ein interessantes Setting, die düstere Stimmung war einfach genial und auch die Charaktere hatten Stil und haben sich wunderbar in die Welt eingefügt. Die Sprüche waren einfach extrem cool und bleiben einem auch nach Jahren noch in Erinnerung.
Dies hat, zumindest in meinem Fall, über Fehler oder Längen im Spiel, hinwegsehen lassen.

*Gothic* ist mein persönlich atmosphärischstes Rollenspiel, das ich je erlebt/ gespielt habe, und hat sich den Platz in der Ruhmeshalle redlich verdient.

Besonders die Leute im *Alten Lager* waren genial und der Auftritt von _In Extremo _ im 2. Kapitel ein besonderes Spektakel.

P.S. Alles wird gut  !


----------



## Vordack (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Figkregh am 21.07.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Aber sicher
> 
> Das Spiel hatte damals eine einzigartige Atmosphäre und mit der Minenkolonie unter der magischen Kuppel ein interessantes Setting, die düstere Stimmung war einfach genial und auch die Charaktere hatten Stil und haben sich wunderbar in die Welt eingefügt. Die Sprüche waren einfach extrem cool und bleiben einem auch nach Jahren noch in Erinnerung.
> Dies hat, zumindest in meinem Fall, über Fehler oder Längen im Spiel, hinwegsehen lassen.
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

[x] Nein.

Ich konnte mich nie mit Gothic anfreunden. War irgendwie nicht mein Universum. Ich konnte die Grafik und die Steuerung noch nie leiden. Außerdem war es stellenweise (für mich) übelst langweilig. Da wurden imao schon Title nicht gewählt, die es viel mehr verdient gehabt hätten.


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Bin dafür.
Ich persönlich habs zwar nur kurz gespielt und es hat mir eher nicht zugesagt, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein besonderes und herausragendes Rollenspiel ist.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dafür.
> Ich persönlich habs zwar nur kurz gespielt und es hat mir eher nicht zugesagt, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein besonderes und herausragendes Rollenspiel ist.


Aber wenn es so herausragend ist, warum hat es dir dann nicht zugesagt?   

Sicherlich kann man anerkennend sagen "das ist gut gemacht, trifft aber nicht meinen Geschmack". Aber in dem Moment ist das Spiel doch für einen persönlich NICHT herausragend, weil es einem schlicht und ergreifend nicht gefällt. Falls du verstehst, was ich meine. 
Klingt für mich etwas verwirrend, wenn man seine Stimme für ein Spiel abgibt, welches einem eigentlich garnicht gefallen hat. Es ist ja schließlich DEINE Stimme. Es wird ja nicht gefragt, ob man bemerkt hat, dass ein Spiel bei vielen der Renner war. Es wird danach gefragt, welches Spiel man so gut fand, dass man es in einer Bestenliste haben will. Ein Spiel, welches man kaum gespielt hat und einem dazu noch nicht einmal zugesagt hat in seine Bestenliste zu wählen mach timao keinen Sinn.
Also ich gebe meine Stimme jedenfalls nicht nach dem Motto ab "das Spiel war herausragernd, aber ich fand's scheiße".^^


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 28.07.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn es so herausragend ist, warum hat es dir dann nicht zugesagt?



weil mir nunmal nicht alle herausragenden Spiele zusagen, ich hab viele Klassiker der Hall of Fame nie oder nur recht wenig gespielt, was aber nichts dran ändert, dass ich ein Wing Commander 3 da ohne Zweifel drin sehen will. Die Gründe sind da vielfältig, Zeitmangel, in dem Moment ein anderes Spiel gespielt, Geldmangel.....



> Sicherlich kann man anerkennend sagen "das ist gut gemacht, trifft aber nicht meinen Geschmack". Aber in dem Moment ist das Spiel doch für einen persönlich NICHT herausragend, weil es einem schlicht und ergreifend nicht gefällt.



Das versuche ich bei diesen Umfragen etwas objektiver zu sehen. Umgekehrt hat mir Colonization damals (und vor ca. 1 Monat) sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ein kandidat für die Hall of Fame war es für mich dennoch nicht.



> Ein Spiel, welches man kaum gespielt hat und einem dazu noch nicht einmal zugesagt hat in seine Bestenliste zu wählen mach timao keinen Sinn.



Daher wähle ich es ja auch nicht in meine persönliche Bestenliste, sondern in diese.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wähle ich es ja auch nicht in meine persönliche Bestenliste, sondern in diese.


Naja, aber die soll doch den Querschnitt der Spielermeinungen/Bestenlisten widerspiegeln. So sehe ich das zumindest. Was bringt denn eine Umfrage, wenn alle die Meinungen anderer annehmen, weil das Spiel ja "eigentlich gut ist". Dann kommt immer der gleich Brei raus. 
Aber jeder macht das so, wie er will. Der Eine wählt nach Geschmack, der andere nach Laune.


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 28.07.2008 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jeder macht das so, wie er will.



eben


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.07.2008 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich aber Schade. Hätte es besser gefunden, jeder wählt  "gewissenhafter". Ein Spiel, welches man (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) selber nicht einmal lange gespielt hat zu bewerten ist eh zweifelhaft. Aber egal. Es gibt Wichtigeres. Vote on!


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 28.07.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 28.07.2008 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür, dass es wichtigeres gibt scheint es dich aber doch mächtig zu stören.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.07.2008 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, lassen wir es. Ich habe dir nur wieder unnötig Futter gegeben. Mein Fehler.


----------



## KeyMo (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Es gibt Spiele die bleiben einem Jahre lang im Hinterkopf und man bekommt immer wieder mal lust, sie zu spielen. Solche Spiele gehören on die Hall of Fame, aber (zumindest bei mir) ist dies nicht der fall. Die Steuerung, die Charactere....nein, definitivnicht.


----------



## Altair (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich habe dieses Spiel gespielt und spiele es immer noch. Dieses Spiel ist einfach lustig und unheimlich, es hat mich nämlich oft zum lachen gebracht, aber auch einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken beschert. Besonders die coolen Sprüche und Handlungen haben mir gefallen.
Hammer Atmosphäre!


----------



## Sefin (1. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Altair am 31.07.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Spiel gespielt und spiele es immer noch. Dieses Spiel ist einfach lustig und unheimlich, es hat mich nämlich oft zum lachen gebracht, aber auch einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken beschert. Besonders die coolen Sprüche und Handlungen haben mir gefallen.
> Hammer Atmosphäre!










Genau so ist es.
Gothic ist eines der besten Spiele, der letzten 10 Jahre. Vor allem die Atmosphäre ist einfach genial.


----------



## GrafGurKe (13. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Sefin am 01.08.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Altair am 31.07.2008 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sign sign sign

Ps : nochmal sign


----------



## bsekranker (13. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Fjeden.

Gothic war imao das erste Spiel mit einem gelungen Open World Design (frühe Versuche scheiterten meist am graphischen Realismusgrad). Alleine deswegen zählt es für mich zu den wichtigsten Spielen.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				bsekranker am 13.08.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Fjeden.
> 
> Gothic war imao das erste Spiel mit einem gelungen Open World Design (frühe Versuche scheiterten meist am graphischen Realismusgrad). Alleine deswegen zählt es für mich zu den wichtigsten Spielen.



Gothic gehört definitiv zu den besten RPGs, auch wenn es andere gibt die mich ähnlich fesselten. Aber es fesselte mich eben bei erscheinen, als mein Pc es als Diashow darstellte, dann mit meinem neuen PC und auch heute,x Jahre später ist es einfach echt noch sehr geil, und grafisch nicht so schlecht, dass es die Atmosphäre stören würde...

Mein Sumpflager und ich...ach ja..




Ps :  Klärt einen jaaaahrenlangen Gamer und Wow-Spieler seit Reklease usw mal bitte auf,was *imao* heißt.... ich habs nich so mit eurer Gamersprache XD auch bei nem rofl oder so wunder ich mich schon...


Gruß Mb


----------



## bsekranker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mourning-Blade am 18.08.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps :  Klärt einen jaaaahrenlangen Gamer und Wow-Spieler seit Reklease usw mal bitte auf,was *imao* heißt.... ich habs nich so mit eurer Gamersprache XD auch bei nem rofl oder so wunder ich mich schon...


"In my arrogant opinion" - synonym zu gebrauchen: "In my humble opinion" oder einfach "in my opinion".

Alternativ: mMn = "meiner Meinung nach".


----------



## Mourning-Blade (22. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Gothic in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				bsekranker am 19.08.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mourning-Blade am 18.08.2008 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay,thx XD


----------

